# My beta is back to solitary, so what to put in my 10 gallon tank?



## DeNovo (Jan 2, 2012)

This past Saturday I put my very loved DeNovo in his new ten gallon tank with five rasboras. All was fine until this morning I found 3 rasboras stuck to the filter, but I didn't connect to to DeNovo chasing them there until I came home from work to find another dead. (I had only moved plants around to try to stop them from getting caught in the filter intake.)DeNovo was chasing the lone survivor. So DeNovo went back to his old tank (thank goodness I hadn't gotten around to emptying it yet).

Now I have one lone Rasbora, and as they are schooling fish I am sure he is freaking out a bit. I am thinking I will go get some friends for him tomorrow. 

I don't plan on adding any other fish immediately but I would like to know my options. I would like a few cories. What other small fish are possibilities? I am not a guppy fan, and not huge on tetras. Anything else out there? Thanks ahead for any suggestions.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

With a full school of 5ive or six rasboras, you are limited. I'd get a honey gourami as a centrepiece, or 6 pygmy cories.


----------

